# The notion that big strong guys are tough / hard men etc



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

Heard a guy in the gym telling people this...

'everyone knows when you get hench, people dont **** with you as they know your tough and hardnut'

Do people actually belive that?


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really accurate when a really small guy could knock the **** out of you and you wouldn't even know it till it was too late lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Its not the size of the dog in the fight, but the fight in the dog.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biggest ones are usually the softest imo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Most of the general public believe that, really only people who train know muscles dont really matter a great deal


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I think the average Joe is more likely to have second thoughts if faced with a big guy.

At the end of the day tho a smaller guy with boxing experience could put a BB in hospital before you could say "WHEY"


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Most of the general public believe that, really only people who train know muscles dont really matter a great deal


With you on that one brother.

This has been done to death on here, everyone has their own opinion and there are many variables. I can't even be bothered going into it.

I would much prefare to go up against a 20 stone bodybuilder with no training than a 12 stone professional boxer. If you can't see why then I worry for your mental health.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I could over hear someone in the gym telling me Jimmy Savile never touched a kid in his life, doesn't mean it's true does it?

Chances are the kid who said it (if one really did, and it's not actually just what the OP is thinking) was saying it to make himself feel better once he's breaks that 10 stone barrier he's been smashing the Creatine back for.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> biggest ones are usually the softest imo


What you trying to say? mg:


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

BoxerJay said:



> With you on that one brother.
> 
> *This has been done to death *on here, everyone has their own opinion and there are many variables. I can't even be bothered going into it.


sorry, im the new guy!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> What you trying to say? mg:


you're not soft  

or big.

jokes jokes!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Dan100% said:


> sorry, im the new guy!


It's all good, no worries mate! Just have a search and you will find a monster thread on this with many different opinions


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

In my experience ivd found smaller guys like to pick fights with bigger guys. Think about it if your a little guy and you knock out some big dude it's gonna make you confident. The fact that the big guy is probably soft as sh!t doesn't matter. Size means naff all if you can't take a punch at the end of the day


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> you're not soft
> 
> or big.
> 
> jokes jokes!!


Ouch


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> With you on that one brother.
> 
> This has been done to death on here, everyone has their own opinion and there are many variables. I can't even be bothered going into it.


Just had a look on youtube and couldnt find it but on one of the old ufc dvds (UFC 45 i think) there was a extra that was sean sherk (UFC lightweight) grappling a big NFL player and Sherk destroyed him and then choked the **** out of him lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Ouch


i wasn't being serious u goon 

the goon part was serious...


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Just had a look on youtube and couldnt find it but on one of the old ufc dvds (UFC 45 i think) there was a extra that was sean sherk (UFC lightweight) grappling a big NFL player and Sherk destroyed him and then choked the **** out of him lol


I've got back as far as 75 on the PC but I'll have a look around for this.

You can usually tell by a persons build and which muscles are more profound if they're a bodybuilder or a fighter, not always but whenever I see a guy with huge arms and chest but no traps or forarms I do wonder...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

No forearms.......clearly not ****!ng enough


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> I've got back as far as 75 on the PC but I'll have a look around for this.
> 
> You can usually tell by a persons build and which muscles are more profound if they're a bodybuilder or a fighter, not always but whenever I see a guy with huge arms and chest but no traps or forarms I do wonder...


I trained with a big rugby player who liked mma, he was a wicked guy but when we rolled i could feel how hard he was squeezing me so i used to just stay there or even make little choking noises so he kept squeezing until his arms and everything got pumped and then he had nothing lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn this is hard to answer, because obviously the proffesional athelete will be the hardest...say mike tyson or somone...but at the same time i tihnk it depends on the circumstances. If i was in a fight in a club on a dance floor id rather be a big 20 stone bodybuilder than a small guy who can really handle himself. But in a 1v1 9/10 brains beats brawn.....but saying that most of the people you will fight in your life wont be proffesional atheletes...So being as strong as an ox will be a massive advantage against your average guy.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

The trouble comes when the trained guy is also heavily into his strength training (Which most are, comes with the territory), as everyone knows, you don't have to be massive to be strong as f*ck.

However strength is but one attribute. You need stamina, speed, EXPLOSIVE strength, shot accuracy, ability to take shots and keep going, flexibility, agility, muscular endurance etc


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Think of it this way -

Who would you rather fight, worlds strongest man or phil heath or anderson silva (13.2st)

I know who i would rather fight lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> The trouble comes when the trained guy is also heavily into his strength training, as everyone knows, you don't have to be massive to be strong as f*ck.


Anyone who has grappled with someone who has wrestled for years will know how horrible and weak you feel then lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Think of it this way -
> 
> Who would you rather fight, worlds strongest man or phil heath or anderson silva (13.2st)
> 
> I know who i would rather fight lol


I'd fight whichever one I knew I could run away from in case my first punch didn't register!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Monkey_ass said:


> I'd fight whichever one I knew I could run away from in case my first punch didn't register!!


Hahaha


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Anyone who has grappled with someone who has wrestled for years will know how horrible and weak you feel then lol


Felt like this when I first started catch wrestling, didn't consider myself a bad grappler until these guys got hold of me, hooked since lol

Still hate that intense burn you get in your forarms after defending a choke for 30 seconds or so, powerball is working wonders though!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm probably bigger than most people, and people always come up to me with the same bollox, " fvck me I wouldn't want to mess with you, or some daft sh1t". Truth is I'm 96% nice guy with a soft heart. I'd rather be your friend than fight you. It's usually the little tools with short man syndrome that start the bother. Think snappy jack russel and big old bull mastiff. It's not that big guys are soft just that big dogs have nothing to prove.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha


There's nothing worse than hitting someone with all you got to see them stand there and not move. Done that before playing rugby then thinking 'oh fcuk!'


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Either way it's all irrelevant, you could be Alistair Overeem but a 9 stone, 16 year old scumbag could stick a knife into you and it's game over. It's just not worth it folks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> I'm probably bigger than most people, and people always come up to me with the same bollox, " fvck me I wouldn't want to mess with you, or some daft sh1t". Truth is I'm 96% nice guy with a soft heart. I'd rather be your friend than fight you. It's usually the little tools with short man syndrome that start the bother. Think snappy jack russel and big old bull mastiff. It's not that big guys are soft just that big dogs have nothing to prove.


Very true. I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

BoxerJay said:


> Either way it's all irrelevant, you could be Alistair Overeem but a 9 stone, 16 year old scumbag could stick a knife into you and it's game over. It's just not worth it folks.


That's the problem these days. Little gangster wanna cvnts who think carrying weapons is tough.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Monkey_ass said:


> That's the problem these days. Little gangster wanna cvnts who think carrying weapons is tough.


It is an equaliser though, I've done a fair amount of edged weapon training but I would turn and run from said 9 stone kid. You would be silly not to.

Straying off topic slightly though, the original question, yes big muscular guys with skin heads and goatees do have the appearance of tough / hard men, in reality are they ALL actually that? Nope. Big or small, soft looking or grizzled, toughness and "hard guys" come in all shapes and sizes.

However the guys who go around shouting about it generally aren't that great, the guys you REALLY don't want to mess with are usually humble, innocuous, polite, gentle people but go too far and you won't have a chance to blink.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

BoxerJay said:


> However the guys who go around shouting about it generally aren't that great, the guys you REALLY don't want to mess with are usually humble, innocuous, polite, gentle people but go too far and you won't have a chance to blink.


Going by that I must be a right hard bar steward!! Lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Just had a look on youtube and couldnt find it but on one of the old ufc dvds (UFC 45 i think) there was a extra that was sean sherk (UFC lightweight) grappling a big NFL player and Sherk destroyed him and then choked the **** out of him lol


Have you watched UFC 1 and onwards. Them early ones didnt matter what weight you was. Dirty also the early ones punching in the knackers, headbutting... It was great.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone who has been boxing or similar will know whats what

once u see an 11st 16 year old take apart a 16st AAS using 28 year old for fun whilst mucking around training then you realize it doesnt mean anything


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> What a load of rubbish, most big blokes think they have nothing to prove because in there head they think they're tough.


Wrong goldenballs, its true. Are you a short guy?? Whats your idea of tough?

A guy who goes and find's someone in a bar to fight with just to get some kind of rep. Chucks a big punch out of nowhere and hopes the guy falls then brags to his mate how hard he is?? OR the Big guy that he's just hit that can take said punch, turn around and tie the little pr1ck in a knot? When the guy eventually comes round, the big guy then asks him if he's OK? This has happened to me more than once.

As monkey ass said Im a lover not a fighter. But being a big guy, they usually attack in packs, I found this out at 18 when I got jumped by 6 lads outside my local night club out of nowhere. Since then I started weights, boxing and kickboxing with a bit of Kempo thrown in for good measure. I vowed never to be a victim again. Am I a hard case, I'd be the first to say no I'm a big softy. Have I been a victim since? Never!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Have you watched UFC 1 and onwards. Them early ones didnt matter what weight you was. Dirty also the early ones punching in the knackers, headbutting... It was great.


Yeah mate seen them all lol, cant beat a guy wearing 1 boxing glove haha


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Of course people believe that.

Lets be real 90% of people can't actually fight, so if neither party has no technique (as in 99% of fights.. because people that can actually fight, rarely fight), the deciding factor in who wins is likely to be strength (closely followed by luck)


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> Of course people believe that.
> 
> Lets be real 90% of people can't actually fight, so if neither party has no technique (as in 99% of fights.. because people that can actually fight, rarely fight), the deciding factor in who wins is likely to be strength (closely followed by luck)


Agreed, a Lucky punch landed first by a big guy will usually end it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> biggest ones are usually the softest imo


if IB has told u impotance is a common side to steroids.....he's lying


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wouldent say training getting big makes u hard but I'd go with training shoulders gives u a killer punch


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Wouldent say training getting big makes u hard but I'd go with training shoulders gives u a killer punch


Wrong, killer punch is all about technique, used to be surprised how many big bb guys had a soft punch when they started boxing after a few weeks of getting the technique down, then they hurt ya


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Think some people seem to be missing the point of the original question. If you gain an obvious amount of muscle, people are going to be far less likely to pick a fight with you generally speaking.

Gaining muscle doesn't make you a better fighter (increased strength will give you a slight grappling advantage however), but it will change 99% of people's perception of you and will cause most people to (incorrectly) think your are a better fighter and hence less likely to pick a fight with you.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

I just train my neck, it's the 2nd thickest part of my body! I weigh nothing but if Mike Tysons punch was to mate with the kick of a mule, and then the offspring mated with a freight train, the reulting blow would still struggle to knock me down! lmao I joke obvs.

But yeah I agree with the lucky blow and the fact your average joe can't fight. Including myself.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

I think if people see you as a muscle house then you must have out some time of that into fight training to get to that size. Even though all the boxers I know aren't big at all, I wouldn't wanna get clocked by one I know that


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

RoskaL said:


> I think if people see you as a muscle house then you must have out some time of that into fight training to get to that size. Even though all the boxers I know aren't big at all, I wouldn't wanna get clocked by one I know that


Not at all? Fighters (Generally) aren't overly muscular, I'd just think he dedicates all of his time to getting bigger and not technique and all the other attributes I previously mentioned lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> I'm probably bigger than most people, and people always come up to me with the same bollox, " fvck me I wouldn't want to mess with you, or some daft sh1t". Truth is I'm 96% nice guy with a soft heart. I'd rather be your friend than fight you. It's usually the little tools with short man syndrome that start the bother. Think snappy jack russel and big old bull mastiff. It's not that big guys are soft just that big dogs have nothing to prove.


I've got a theory on this.

The way I see it everyone has the same amount of anger when they're born, as you grow the angry is spread and the smaller you are the more concentrated it is, hence little angry men.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd just like to add that I had a bull mastiff and she was one crazy bitch. So yea.....?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

See that avi? Theres a man you don't wanna mess with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Deffo a lover not a fighter.

Now I don't class myself as big but even if I got to the point where I thought I was I'd still be a pussy lol.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I've got a theory on this.
> 
> The way I see it everyone has the same amount of anger when they're born, as you grow the angry is spread and the smaller you are the more concentrated it is, hence little angry men.


Consider your theory stolen, to be regurgitated by myself at a later date to short people lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

**** sakes, not this again.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

leeds_01 said:


> anyone who has been boxing or similar will know whats what
> 
> once u see an 11st 16 year old take apart a 16st AAS using 28 year old for fun whilst mucking around training then you realize it doesnt mean anything


Not that I don't get the point, but - using boxing as the example - you're training in a club, doing a bit of pad work and some sparring - it all had boundaries and convention.

The same 11st 16 year old against the 16st AAS using 28 year old, may not be so entirely one sided, were the conventions of boxing not in place. Organised pugilism is one thing, but all those rules out of the window? I reckon there'd be some luck involved, plus a lot of skill may not be that well transferred without all the sport in place.

Plus as soon as a club boxer tried to hit somebody hard without bag mitts or gloves on, and actually connects, it's gonna hurt them too.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

what the definition of a hardnut?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm one of the above mentioned short angry men, small man syndrome aint funny **** you guys


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Could Bruce Lee get the better of Arnold?

Not sure what the answer would be. It would very much depend who got the first punch/kick in.

But to me the hardest man is the one who does not have to fight in the first place.

But if I had to take on a pro BB I would win hands down. I would only have to punch him once and he would die of a heart attack whilst I ran away and he tried to catch up with me.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Could Bruce Lee get the better of Arnold?


Yes he would defo, BL has got lighting reflexes and would pan the Governator.


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah the small guy might be light on his feet and throw the fast punches, but with the build and strength of a big guy he should more resistant for blows and when he grabs the little dude GAME OVER!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Where's @ewen? Always nice to have a doormans opinion lol


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Knucxx said:


> Yeah the small guy might be light on his feet and throw the fast punches, but with the build and strength of a big guy he should more resistant for blows and when he grabs the little dude GAME OVER!


I often hear this, what is he going to do when he grabs hold of him? Just rag him around by his clothing and swing sloppy punches at him?

Seems to be what most people try to do and it's a VERY bad tactic to get that close with someone who knows what they're doing lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i eat skinny cnuts for breakfast and wash them down with dbol .


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Bruce Lee could get the better of anyone, arnold is tough in the terminator, not real life.


But I would not want to be on the receiving end of one of his punches. Also Lee was also an actor, many of his feats were speeded up on film for impact and highly choreographed, just like a dancer.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

My pal is 20 years old, 110kg, 5.8.

Chubby but played rugby all his life, judo since he can remember and ony trains legs in the gym..

Ive gone to hos cage fights and judo tourneys and hes beat fellas 6.4+/125kg+ with ease.. And is going for 2016 olympics in Judo.

Its all about the man inside..

Gotta be a savage to survive in this world


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I remember @Milky said once that when it all kicked off in a club if it was a load of big fellas you never thought yippee, that'll be easy.


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> i eat skinny cnuts for breakfast and wash them down with dbol .


Best thing I've ever read. You've won the internet!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I remember @Milky said once that when it all kicked off in a club if it was a load of big fellas you never thought yippee, that'll be easy.


So very true, bit like an umpa lumpa reunion getting out of hand compared to a Mr Universe competition after drink at the bar getting nasty.

Which one would you rather be the doorman at?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AlwaysANewb said:


> Best thing I've ever read. You've won the internet!


thank you .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Realistically bigger = stronger = more likely to win a fight

It makes me cringe hearing stuff like bigger they are harder they fall, it should be bigger they are the more likely they are to be able to tear your limbs off

Some men are the size of bears, would like to see a standard guy fight a grizzly bear though lol

Of course many factors come in to play like speed/agility/fitness/technique/experience in fighting/luck but size/strength/weight are all significant factors in a fight


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Bigger men are more likely to get left alone that little ones if there acting ****s.

Me and u best mate did boxing tgether for about 6 months I'm 5'11 12 stone he's 6.3 15 stone I always won In the end.

However on nights out when im drunk it'd always him who's stepping in when I'm argueing with 2 lads because iv tried to dance with one of there girlfriends.

Iv only had to step in once to help him and that was cause he threw the first punch.

They calm down when he walks over even though iv got a harder punch and can take more pain


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if a 20 stone man hits a 15 stone man it will do some damage , if it was 15 stone man hitting a 20 stone man the % of actually doing any where near the same damage is vastly reduced unless trained in combat ie boxing or mma even though mma is all about tea bagging .


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Where's all this fighting taking place? On the street? Cos most of the fights I've seen are between drunks so I'm not sure how much skill/technique comes into it.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Most fights I have seen outside the ring I would describe as dad dancing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2 bouncers in the club i work in got pepper sprayed last week by 4 skinny guys shows they need alcohol and a gang to be `hard` .


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

It's the short, fat ones you've got to keep an eye out for, low centre of gravity, harder to knock down.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> It's the short, fat ones you've got to keep an eye out for, low centre of gravity, harder to knock down.


what like oddjob :laugh:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Do some research, speeded up, an actor, are you sure your not talking about benny hill.


Just done some more research and you are right and I was wrong, it seems that some of his moves were slowed down to allow them to be captured on film.

Sorry.

A good link to show how wrong I was. And also what a very interesting man he was.

http://www.jkdlondon.com/twelve-myths-about-bruce-lee/


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Its all about how vicious your willing to be. If your gonna get into a fight then its either all or nothing ,hell its a street fight not a regulated boxing match anything goes. It's all about winning end of , though I do believe in a 1v1 no weapons.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I remember @Milky said once that when it all kicked off in a club if it was a load of big fellas you never thought yippee, that'll be easy.


And l stand on mate. I know its not a " onesizefitsall " scenario but put give me a bunch of One Direction wannabe's as apposed to ten members of the WWE any fu*king day.

I KNOW there are little fella's out there who can fight blah blah blah but l am talking in general terms here not exceptions...


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

The bigger they are blah blah!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Boycieboy said:


> The bigger they are blah blah!


Yeah thats exactly what l thought when someone the size of Pudz kicked off " this ku8t will go down easy " " now where's my baton" :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggest people I know are some of the most laid back!

I personally think if you're gonna walk around giving it the biggen and acting all Danny dyer you look more of a pen1s doing so if you have some muscle on you.. If that makes any sense?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Dan100% said:


> Heard a guy in the gym telling people this...
> 
> 'everyone knows when you get hench, people dont **** with you as they know your tough and hardnut'
> 
> Do people actually belive that?


Well that's bull****! Cause how come when I'm out round town the weeniest wormiest loser wants to give me sh1t??


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Way too much testosterone in this thread.

Fighting is a mugs game end of.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Most of the general public believe that, really only people who train know muscles dont really matter a great deal


This. Now I'm a lot bigger Im far less agile.. even if I could put more behind a punch.

However last year when I was a scrawny **** nobody respected when out and about etc.. now iv got some size and especially the way I dress is rather intimidating to most people iv found. I don't get ANY grief whatsoever and I go to the grottiest clubs in town full of the wastemen of society. That's my ting.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

In my experience big strong men are polite and respectful human beings. Why? Because they have no need to prove themselves

It's the average to skinny pr**k who's always tryin to look like Mr big chest by causin a row with a skinnier Mr big chest

With that being said you don't have to be big to be able to look after yourself but havin a higher than average amount of strength will certainly help


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd like to think I'm carrying a little bit of size, bigger than most my age at least, and at 6'6 I never get any hassle. So whether people think I'm 'tough' or a 'hardnut' I don't know. But then again I don't go looking for trouble. Everyone that knows me, knows I am a big softy


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> I often hear this, what is he going to do when he grabs hold of him? Just rag him around by his clothing and swing sloppy punches at him?
> 
> Seems to be what most people try to do and it's a VERY bad tactic to get that close with someone who knows what they're doing lol


Its worked for me afew times and ive been on the doors for 6 years and ive met every type of person! its not about if your boxer, mma or karate wizz ive seen many of these people put on their asses but ive also seen the biggest "hardest" lads fall. You just have to watch out for the people who have nothing to lose, there the real dangerous ones.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably the opposite and some people will mess with a bigger guy if they feel insecure or inadequate around that person, it's similar to how some people mistakenly think that if you go to prison for a violent crime that no one will mess with you, but it's the opposite, i knew a guy who went to prison for a stabbing, within his first week he was challenged to see if he could hold his own inside, a fellow inmate wanted his footwear.

Many "big guys" i've encountered are modest, very polite, well mannered, quiet and humble, muscle doesn't equal being tough.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Knucxx said:


> Its worked for me afew times and ive been on the doors for 6 years and ive met every type of person! its not about if your boxer, mma or karate wizz ive seen many of these people put on their asses but ive also seen the biggest "hardest" lads fall. You just have to watch out for the people who have nothing to lose, there the real dangerous ones.


Sometimes the most dangerous person is the quiet one standing back not saying a word, appearing to be an observer but inside about to explode, no warning, no threat, no chance to calm them once they decide to do something  many people act tough through fear.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> In my experience big strong men are polite and respectful human beings. Why? Because they have no need to prove themselves
> 
> It's the average to skinny pr**k who's always tryin to look like Mr big chest by causin a row with a skinnier Mr big chest
> 
> With that being said you don't have to be big to be able to look after yourself but havin a higher than average amount of strength will certainly help


I have a mate, probably aroind 13 st ish and in his prime l would put him against ANYONE.

HOW EVER he was and still is the most civilised man you could ever meet, would give people the chance to walk away from him, almost seem cowardice at points but they crossed the line and BANG, one punch later they were sparko...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have a mate, probably aroind 13 st ish and in his prime l would put him against ANYONE.
> 
> HOW EVER he was and still is the most civilised man you could ever meet, would give people the chance to walk away from him, almost seem cowardice at points but they crossed the line and BANG, one punch later they were sparko...


i know a lad from rochdale whos like that, white lad in his 30s or 40s one punch knock out boom! but hes not small, seen him do 5 plate bench


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Obviously size isn't everything but a good big one beats a good little one


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously size isn't everything but a good big one beats a good little one


wrong thread mate


----------



## tiger lion (Feb 13, 2013)

fighting is for idiots


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Why is it that all small cvnts know what they are doing supposedly? Sure one or two do, same as I'm sure one or two bigger lads. Its rather dense to suggest a smaller lad will always win because he can fight - coz no, most people can't.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have a mate, probably aroind 13 st ish and in his prime l would put him against ANYONE.
> 
> HOW EVER he was and still is the most civilised man you could ever meet, would give people the chance to walk away from him, almost seem cowardice at points but they crossed the line and BANG, one punch later they were sparko...


Got a friend like this. So chilled you wouldn't believe it he's bout 6.2 15stone. Not muscle just naturally a big lad. Works on a farm

Was out in a night club before me and my girlfriend. My mate and his boyfriend his boyfriend was a proper queen at the time and we was all on the dance floor when 2 huge rugby lads (the build anway) started taking the **** out of my mates boyfriend, we walked to other side of club to dance and they followed us. They was nudging into the back of his boyfriends back while dancing on purpose.

After we had moved and tried to avoid trouble. He calmly stepped in front of his boyfriend and said "what's your ****ing problem" the bigger one got in his face and said "I don't like ****" my mate said in a very high feminine voice "that's a bit harsh" then lslammed a nasty head butt straight on the lads nose.

Lad went straight down leaving his friend stood there looking like a right pillock.

Quite funny really as he is quite a feminine gay but hardest ****er iv ever met.

It'd quite scary as there's no way of knowing who's gonna wind mill and who are gonna put your teeth in and back of your head


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i used to get knts starting on me just because i was tall, trying to prove something to their mates


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My grandad always used to say 'a good big-un will always beat a good littlun!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Got a friend like this. So chilled you wouldn't believe it he's bout 6.2 15stone. Not muscle just naturally a big lad. Works on a farm
> 
> Was out in a night club before me and my girlfriend. My mate and his boyfriend his boyfriend was a proper queen at the time and we was all on the dance floor when 2 huge rugby lads (the build anway) started taking the **** out of my mates boyfriend, we walked to other side of club to dance and they followed us. They was nudging into the back of his boyfriends back while dancing on purpose.
> 
> ...


no homophobia intended, but my mates big brother who we all used to look up to as kids got seven shades of sh1t beaten out of him by a gay, one of the the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> no homophobia intended, but my mates big brother who we all used to look up to as kids got seven shades of sh1t beaten out of him by a gay, one of the the funniest things I've ever seen.


my mates a **** for it, he puts on a more feminine voice when theres trouble brewing, says it takes there guards down.

so funny hearing someone talking like a woman then knocking someone on there ****s. there friends must get so much abuse


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Now I'm a lot bigger Im far less agile.. even if I could put more behind a punch.
> 
> However last year when I was a scrawny **** nobody respected when out and about etc.. now iv got some size and especially the way I dress is rather intimidating to most people iv found. I don't get ANY grief whatsoever and I go to the grottiest clubs in town full of the wastemen of society. That's my ting.


Nobody wants trouble with a extra from this is england mate :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think there's two types of scenario you have to look at here. Are we talking a rage filled fight in a club. Or a one on one in the street where each person has time to evaluate. If it's the former then generally a bigger guy will come off better due to confusion, shear strength and the fact that in a confined space where drink and other people are involved, it's never really a fight as such. If we're talking the latter then there is no rule of thumb. You only have to look at the early days of the UFC to see that. It doesn't matter how strong you are, there will always be someone who is more skilled and faster than you. And it only takes one strike to take any man down. Also strength is never a match against skill and knowledge of certain "moves" shall we say. I remember when I was doing my Close Quarters Combat training and the skinny instructor asked me and an Aussie rugby player to try and bend his arm while he had it outstretched in front of him. He rotated his wrist in such a way that neither of us could do it and we had to stop for fear of breaking his arm. His point was to show that no matter how strong someone is, there is always a way or method to overcome that strength in an opponent, in this case locking his elbow and wrist out (I'm still not entirely sure what he did)!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I think there's two types of scenario you have to look at here. Are we talking a rage filled fight in a club. Or a one on one in the street where each person has time to evaluate. If it's the former then generally a bigger guy will come off better due to confusion, shear strength and the fact that in a confined space where drink and other people are involved, it's never really a fight as such. If we're talking the latter then there is no rule of thumb. You only have to look at the early days of the UFC to see that. It doesn't matter how strong you are, there will always be someone who is more skilled and faster than you. And it only takes one strike to take any man down. Also strength is never a match against skill and knowledge of certain "moves" shall we say. I remember when I was doing my Close Quarters Combat training and the skinny instructor asked me and an Aussie rugby player to try and bend his arm while he had it outstretched in front of him. He rotated his wrist in such a way that neither of us could do it and we had to stop for fear of breaking his arm. His point was to show that no matter how strong someone is, there is always a way or method to overcome that strength in an opponent, in this case locking his elbow and wrist out (I'm still not entirely sure what he did)!


All that stuff is fcuking impressive.

Even basic stuff police are taught is mega impressive.

Mates attempted to teach me some of the blocks/holds etc etc.. Too slow and uncoordinated though.. If I get in to a fight I'll just have to hope they run slower than me :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

ditz said:


> All that stuff is fcuking impressive.
> 
> Even basic stuff police are taught is mega impressive.
> 
> Mates attempted to teach me some of the blocks/holds etc etc.. Too slow and uncoordinated though.. If I get in to a fight I'll just have to hope they run slower than me :lol:


It's only impressive if it's constantly drilled, unfortunately. Control and restraint and CQC tactics are fairly easy to learn, well proper ones are anyway as they concentrate on minimising fine motor actions, so pretty much anyone can learn them, it just takes time. I've attempted to teach my mates and wife some stuff, and it's always more of a giggle than proper teaching.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm watching the ultimate fighter season 17 at the moment, I've seen a few of the other series before.

Some of the more muscular ones are already out of the competition.

Their training is literally focused on what makes them better fighters, I've seen mostly cardio and obv punch bags and sparing but the only weight work I've seen is more strength based and they seem to do alot of speed reps.

I highly doubt they give a toss about lateral raises to failure within a rep range.

All this tells me that bodybuilders probably might not be better at fighting than a cage fighter, belive that these guys are animals and they hit harder than you, walk away and be happy with your deltz. Afterall if your in bodybuilding to be tough, seems you just waisted years of life you wont get back on the wrong training methods.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I know a bloke from down my way who, at 28 stone, was the biggest cnut in Wales in bodybuilding terms, and he had absolutely no fight experience whatsoever, ex rugby player, 6ft9, warms up on 290kg squats, ive seen him bench press the back end of a ford ka, the guy is an animal, and he hit a bloke before who was trained in some form of martial art and the sheer power of his punch (and bearing in mind the size of his hands after the amount of gear he had been on(growth,test etc.)) had just shattered the guys skull and gave him brain damage and deafened and blinded him, and he is also in a wheel chair now, absolute horror story, but it also goes to show, that if your powerful and catch someone, you can do extreme damage


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dan100% said:


> Heard a guy in the gym telling people this...
> 
> 'everyone knows when you get hench, people dont **** with you as they know your tough and hardnut'
> 
> Do people actually belive that?


This didn't happen did it


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

cuggster said:


> I know a bloke from down my way who, at 28 stone, was the biggest cnut in Wales in bodybuilding terms, and he had absolutely no fight experience whatsoever, ex rugby player, 6ft9, warms up on 290kg squats, ive seen him bench press the back end of a ford ka, the guy is an animal, and he hit a bloke before who was trained in some form of martial art and the sheer power of his punch (and bearing in mind the size of his hands after the amount of gear he had been on(growth,test etc.)) had just shattered the guys skull and gave him brain damage and deafened and blinded him, and he is also in a wheel chair now, absolute horror story, but it also goes to show, that if your powerful and catch someone, you can do extreme damage


Maybe someone who is that big and powerful should think before hitting someone if they know they can do that much damage, to think it negatively changed another mans life so much.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

balance said:


> Maybe someone who is that big and powerful should think before hitting someone if they know they can do that much damage, to think it negatively changed another mans life so much.


The mans head actually exploded from the force of the monster punch and it caused time to stop for a few seconds. Amazing


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> The mans head actually exploded from the force of the monster punch and it caused time to stop for a few seconds. Amazing


Is that why i was late for everything that day?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

balance said:


> Maybe someone who is that big and powerful should think before hitting someone if they know they can do that much damage, to think it negatively changed another mans life so much.


we havent got a clue how this story went so cant judge. for all we know the big tough mma guy had been threatening him


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

So who would win out of a Navy Seal and a UFC fighter?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> So who would win out of a Navy Seal and a UFC fighter?


Depends if the navy seal was a cage fighter


----------



## hoaxey (Jan 7, 2013)

Monkey_ass said:


> In my experience ivd found smaller guys like to pick fights with bigger guys. Think about it if your a little guy and you knock out some big dude it's gonna make you confident. The fact that the big guy is probably soft as sh!t doesn't matter. Size means naff all if you can't take a punch at the end of the day


Yeah true. I am not the biggest, not by far, but im just tall, (6;4, 237lbs) and i look like i work out. On nights out and stuff, i always get average goes walking up to me, asking me if they can arm wrestle me and ****. Or had 3 dudes almost start on me for no reason. "I dont care that you "big" but we will fight you. Like wtf, im not even "big" But everyone seems to have a smaller man syndrome, and they always feel like they have something to prove. Just leave me alone, and let me enjoy my night.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Now I'm a lot bigger Im far less agile.. even if I could put more behind a punch.
> 
> However last year when I was a scrawny **** nobody respected when out and about etc.. now iv got some size and especially the way I dress is rather intimidating to most people iv found. I don't get ANY grief whatsoever and I go to the grottiest clubs in town full of the wastemen of society. That's my ting.


yeah, your braces and spray on t-shirts must make people think 'that cvnts gotta be mental to go out dressed like that'


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Akenbono Vs Royce Graci no holds barred is on YouTube. Akenbono was world champion Sumo wrestler obviously Gracie pulls his arm off. Probably let the monster mount him so he could do it. Anyway that's a big guy beaten by a small guy if you wish to see it. Doesn't mean it's always the case.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> yeah, your braces and spray on t-shirts must make people think 'that cvnts gotta be mental to go out dressed like that'


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Also I was around 11st a couple of years back I'm now 14st and low bf%. People would start trouble with me as much then as they do now. Just now the people that start are usually a bit bigger than the guys that use to start. Tbh I don't get in to fights very often. No point in having them if it's not needed. Ive trained in boxing, jujitsu, Mma, Karate. Not scared of anyone. But if it makes someone's day to think they are a big man then so be it. Throw a punch at me and il pull their arm off and beat them with it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Also I was around 11st a couple of years back I'm now 14st and low bf%. People would start trouble with me as much then as they do now. Just now the people that start are usually a bit bigger than the guys that use to start. Tbh I don't get in to fights very often. No point in having them if it's not needed. Ive trained in boxing, jujitsu, Mma, Karate. Not scared of anyone. But if it makes someone's day to think they are a big man then so be it. Throw a punch at me and il pull their arm off and beat them with it.


itd make for more dramatic effect if you fingered them with the said detached arm


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

There are small hard cvnts out there. There are big hard cvnts out there. There are nice hard cvnts out there. There are nasty hard cvnts out there.

-Poem by JustKeepTraining


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

zack amin said:


> itd make for more dramatic effect if you fingered them with the said detached arm


Probably even more effective if I then fingered myself with the said detached arm.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Probably even more effective if I then fingered myself with the said detached arm.


now thats just naughty


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Probably even more effective if I then fingered myself with the said detached arm.


They certainly wouldn't expect that


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha what would be worse?? Having your arm reattached after its been up someone else's **** or your own 0_o


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

An 11 stone thai boxer could probably nail an 18 stone night club bouncer purely because fighting is what hes bred to do. A pikey who is 5 foot tall could make someone think twice, especially since most the little fckers nip and bite like Jack Russells. For instance I was trained by Ian Machine Freeman when I was younger and he was considered a good street fighter, however the scrap man Joe Freeman in Sunderland(no relation) is one evil little bar steward @ 10 stone and could land a nastier punch (apparently)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well fancy this again!

Has the notion of not ever fookin leaving it,been been given second thought of in here?

i mean it is rumoured that the guy who will rarely lose is the one who may just consider lime and a shovel not too far....irrelavent how the loser becomes victim?

We had a saying back in the day,it still stands"No prizes for second".

Oh and some of the nasty cvnts are big too! if provoked,

i beleive we have some on this board @Robsta may know one or two pmsl


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well fancy this again!
> 
> Has the notion of not ever fookin leaving it,been been given second thought of in here?
> 
> ...


i thought your old saying was 'you wanna sleep with the fishes'


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> i thought your old saying was 'you wanna sleep with the fishes'


No its 'he sleeps with the fishes' not wants to.. stuuuuuupid :whistling:

Evening Zack.. Ive been drinking gin tonight, who can i take the p!ss out of??


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> No its 'he sleeps with the fishes' not wants to.. stuuuuuupid :whistling:
> 
> Evening Zack.. Ive been drinking gin tonight, who can i take the p!ss out of??


ive already done my rounds off taking the **** out off people mate, bed time, theres a guy asking for pct advice whos apparentlty american and fcukin a model, seems genuine but worth a **** take, few threads tonight worth a fcuking, nothing serious tho, bit quite.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> ive already done my rounds off taking the **** out off people mate, bed time, theres a guy asking for pct advice whos apparentlty american and fcukin a model, seems genuine but worth a **** take, few threads tonight worth a fcuking, nothing serious tho, bit quite.


Ok mate though wont get involved in the pct thing as im a big balled natty and have no clue about such things 

I shall go my merry way and see if i can offer my advice elsewhere


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> yeah, your braces and spray on t-shirts must make people think 'that cvnts gotta be mental to go out dressed like that'


Traditional English attire mate, someones gotta keep it going


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just add ( and l think l speak for everyone here ) that when l got into it with someone be them big or small they kopped for the same fury no matter what.

I didnt think " l cant hit this fella too hard coz he's smaller thna me " l just went to town on them till they werent gonna hit me back...

So all this is pretty irrellivant really...big or small, you dont hold back if it kicks off...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Traditional English attire mate, someones gotta keep it going


Was in a pub last year and there was a bloke in his mid 40s wearing a sharp red Fred Perry. I would say he was about 5' 7ish and you could see he had done some kind of exercise. He looked like he was having a good time with his missus and other couples, and they were all minding their own business.

Anyway, the bouncer in the pub was easily 6' + and around 20 stone ish. This guy was being very heavy handed with people most of the night, but it was keeping the pub in order. Little bit of an altercation took place near this guy and his friends so the bouncer piled through them to get at it. Scuffle got broken up with the bouncer ragging people about again.

On his way back to the door the bouncer said something to the guy in the red Fred Perry and then bent down and started to back the guy up with his head. That was when it all went wrong for him... The quiete guy must have butted him about 4 times, steped away from him then side kicked/stamped on the bouncers kneecap. This was followed by a sweet uppercut and finally finished with an almighty hoof to the face. The whole pub just went silent and stared at this guy, then his missus shouted at him for ripping his allegedly brand new t-shirt and told him to get out of the pub. The guy didn't say a word to anyone except for an apology to the Landlady and was more gutted about his t-shirt I think.

I have seen him out since and it looks like he has a nice black Fred Perry now, although with both arms still stitched to the shoulders...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Was in a pub last year and there was a bloke in his mid 40s wearing a sharp red Fred Perry. I would say he was about 5' 7ish and you could see he had done some kind of exercise. He looked like he was having a good time with his missus and other couples, and they were all minding their own business.
> 
> Anyway, the bouncer in the pub was easily 6' + and around 20 stone ish. This guy was being very heavy handed with people most of the night, but it was keeping the pub in order. Little bit of an altercation took place near this guy and his friends so the bouncer piled through them to get at it. Scuffle got broken up with the bouncer ragging people about again.
> 
> ...


At £55 a pop I'd be ****ed off if I tore it too haha.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

iu think that the bigger you are, you obviously have more presence about you...but some people think of it as a challenge like 'ye take out the big one and they will all run'


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> biggest ones are usually the softest imo


tell that to this guy (if he was still alive lol)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

stone14 said:


> tell that to this guy (if he was still alive lol)
> 
> View attachment 113449


Lmao big softie


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dan100% said:


> Heard a guy in the gym telling people this...
> 
> 'everyone knows when you get hench, people dont **** with you as they know your tough and hardnut'
> 
> Do people actually belive that?


i think its to do with animal instinct thats still in us, in the animal kingdom them bigger young adult more agressive and loud male is the stronger and more intimidating alpha male.

the bigger and louder you are the more intimidating you come across.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Monkey_ass said:


> Lmao big softie


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

The question is easily answered with a rhetoric question, who would win in a fight out of yourself when you were skinny or yourself at your biggest and most muscular?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ellisrimmer said:


> The question is easily answered with a rhetoric question, who would win in a fight out of yourself when you were skinny or yourself at your biggest and most muscular?


big and muscular


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

skinny kids say size doesnt matter, thats just there pencil necks trying to make themselves feel better, bless


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> big and muscular


Exactly. Unless you're somebody like Prince Naseem Hamed!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

stone14 said:


> tell that to this guy (if he was still alive lol)
> 
> View attachment 113449


He just needs a cuddle.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Chuck Norris laughs at this thread


----------

